# Hi im new



## waynethegame (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi,

Im new to the forum, I have 7 kittens Tig tabby and white, chester ginger and white, cleo black and white, ebony, black and white, akira black and white, meeka long haired tabby and rio a brown spotted tabby, they are all between 4 months to 8 months old. 

In april im getting my partner two new additions a boy whos pure black and a girl whos black and white (we have decided on tia and apollo) but we are not too sure on the names yet.

They are all indoor kittens. I have a question thats has really made me think at the moment we are trying to our first baby and we have been told that when we find out my partners pregnant we must get rid of some of our kittens, we were told this was due to she could miscarry, dieases from the cats etc i was shocked as i dont want to part with any of them. 
what do we do, do we get rid of some?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi and welcome, Wayne.  If your wife gets pregnant, she should not clean the litter box. That's the only change that has to be made. There's no need to part with your cats.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You don't have to get rid of any cats when you get pregnant, like Jeanie said, don't clean the litterbox if you are having the baby. Welcome and hope to see some pictures soon


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wayne  . I hope to see some pictures soon? :wink: You should read this thread... :wink: 

Pet cats aren't hazard to pregnant women:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=34404


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the Fur Gang, I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome! You MUST post pictures of your kitties.


----------

